# ADMIN: CdnArmy.ca



## Red (12 Jun 2000)

This will take a little getting used to but change is always good.  I like the feature of blocking out nasty posts, in my opinion is long since overdue.

One suggestion, could you change the font colour from blue to a brighter colour.  I had to highlight the text enable to read it.  

One question, I have not looked around that much but is there a section where you can modify user info?

Good Work,
RED


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Jun 2000)

Thanks for taking the time to comment. The colours are turning out to be the biggest challenge, although I am working on it. I‘ve already made some changes, hopefully it‘s easier to read.

Cheers

P.S. You can modify your user information by selecting "profile" on the main War Diary page.


----------



## Brad Sallows (13 Jun 2000)

Speaking of colours, which colour is it that is vanishing into the page‘s black background after I have selected a topic?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jun 2000)

I think that‘s the dark green for a visited link. Next on my hit list...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Sep 2000)

The Canadian Army Home Page will be unavailable from 17:30 to approximately 24:00 EST today. The system is being taken offline for upgrades and maintenance, which will probably last most of the evening. These upgrades will allow the improvement of current services and addition of new services in the coming weeks and months.

I apologize for the inconvenience, and thank you for your patience.

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me.


Mike Bobbitt
Canadian Army Home Page Maintainer


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Sep 2000)

Sorry folks, the maintenance didn‘t go through due to technical problems, so there was no down time. As a result, it will be re-scheduled to a future date, probably in the next 7 days.

I‘ll let you know with as much advance warning as I can.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Sep 2000)

Just a quick note: There may be some DNS problems this weekend, as our nameserver is moving a bit. This is unrelated to the downtime mentioned above (which has been put off for a few weeks at least).

I‘m going to try to keep an eye on the site to make sure things look normal throughout the weekend, but I‘m going to be on the road, so I can‘t check in as often as I‘d like.

In essence, if there‘s a problem, I‘ll find out, and please bear with me.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Oct 2000)

Just wanted to let you know that I have performed a minor upgrade on the War Diary. The changes are mostly to close security holes, and you shouldn‘t notice anything different.

If something breaks however, please feel free to let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Nov 2000)

Folks,

Just wanted to let you know I‘ve made some changes to the site. Most are fairly minor, but the most obvious one is the addition of a "Preferences" page.

The Preferences page will now show as the default page for anyone who visits http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca and has not already set their prefrences. Currently, there are only a couple of option you can set, though I may add more in time. (If you have any suggestions, please let me know.)

Option 1 allows you to set your War Diary login name and/or password so that it is automatically filled in for you each time you post or reply. Option 2 allows you to set your "Quick Start Page" which is the page you will automatically start at when entering http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca.

NOTE: These preferences use cookies, which are stored on your system (not my server). This means that you don‘t have to be concerned about privacy, but it also means you‘ll have to set your preferences for each machine you use.

If you have any comments or suggestions on this new change, please feel free to let me know.

Mike Bobbitt
Canadian Army Home Page Owner


----------



## echo (12 Nov 2000)

good t‘know


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Nov 2000)

Still making some refinements to the preferences page. You can now manage your subscription to the Canadian Army Mailing List.

Let me know if you have any problems, it was thrown together pretty quickly.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Nov 2000)

Folks,

Just wanted to put out a quick notice to say that this site has been updated. The old links are now automatically forwarded to the new address, which is:

http://CdnArmy.ca 

If you have any old bookmarks, links, etc, please update them. Also, if you notice any problems, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Feb 2001)

Folks,

Just wanted to let you know that I have once again upgraded The War Diary. Again, you will notice some changes, and I encourage any feedback.

If you see something you wish was different (or gone) please let me know. I‘ll do my best to satisfy "the needs of the many."

Feel free to post your suggestions, complaints, etc here.

Cheers


----------



## 2 Charlie (1 Feb 2001)

Good Job,

Thanks for all the effort,


----------



## RCA (3 Feb 2001)

Loks Great however wheres the spell chescker. I know i really apprecate it and probalby mud crawlker does to    

Its not getting older, its getting better.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Feb 2001)

I also noticed the spell checker was missing. I may have just missed it during the install, but I‘ll go back and check to see.

There are still a few unresolved issues that I need to work on, but it‘s about 90% of the way there.

Cheers


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Feb 2001)

Mike, this forum is now ridiculously slow, and I have a cable hookup.  Can we lose the message icons?  They really don‘t add anything to the posts, and they are irrelevant anyway - what does a rank symbol have to do with identifying what you are talking about?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Feb 2001)

Unfortunately, it‘s not the message icons that are causing the delay. The War Diary is currently running on an old 486, and it‘s starting to strain under the load.

I am looking at a hardware upgrade of the system, but as with everything else, it takes time. The more reminders I get, the more likely I am to get on with it.

As for the question of ranks and postings, they don‘t necessarily have any direct correlation, but the icons available now are much better than the cheesy "out of the box" icons...

Cheers


----------



## Michael Dorosh (5 Feb 2001)

486??? What the hell is that? LOL!

If that is the issue, then keep the icons - I agree these military ones are better than the out of the box ones.

I‘ll commence the hourly emails reminding you to get a new server....


----------



## 2 Charlie (5 Feb 2001)

486, oomph...

Not to make fun of the situation.  I have a 166 cyrix here that I will donate.  If you want something better, I have a friend who is ex svc and has a lead on used CPU‘s (lots of P ll and some lll‘s, let me know if you are considering an upgrade.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Feb 2001)

2 Charlie,

Thanks for the offer. Sadly, hardware isn‘t the biggest part of the problem. I have already rounded up some replacement parts, including a 166.

I‘ve attempted to perform the upgrade on 2 different occasions, with neither one being successful. The server itself isn‘t located in a spot that I have constant access to, so it‘s a bit difficult to arrange.

At any rate, the new performance issues have only steeled my resolve to get on with it.

As a side note, we should see a minor performance improvement due to code changes in The War Diary.

Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Feb 2001)

I‘ve been getting a few automatic reports of errors with the new War Diary. Unfortunately, the automatic reports don‘t have much in the way of details. If anyone has encountered this situation, and has some information on what‘s happening, please post it here, or mail me directly.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Feb 2001)

Update: The spell checker will return shortly, it‘s not gone for good. I expect it will be back in a week or so.

Another Update: Looks more like the first couple of days in March to have the spellchecker back.

Cheers


----------



## Yard Ape (9 Feb 2001)

There is a link to allow us to quickly go to a list of topics posted today.  Would it be possible to create a similare short cut to take us to a list of all the hot topics from the past week to 10 days?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Feb 2001)

I‘ll do some digging, and see what I can come up with.

Cheers


----------



## McG (19 Feb 2001)

It is nice that atleast one forum is controling the language used in the war diary, however when word start showing up like  "p***", "cl***" and "gr***" it starts to remind me of those stupid beavus and butthead cartoons.  If we cannot find a program that will recognize a variation of the word "***" from "***" as a component of a legitemate word, we should discontunue the use of the current system.  it draws attention to what would otherwise have been just another word.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Feb 2001)

Point well taken, the automatic rules have been updated to counteract what was obviously my mistake.

Cheers


----------

